# bataleon riot chattering?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

has anyone heard of or had experience with the bataleon riot chattering at high speeds? because i might use this as my race board next year and cant have it chattering


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Why are you going to get a Riot for a race board? If I were using a Bataleon for racing, I'd look at the Enemy - maybe the Jam - and nothing else in their lineup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Why are you going to get a Riot for a race board? If I were using a Bataleon for racing, I'd look at the Enemy - maybe the Jam - and nothing else in their lineup.


ok, but i wont get the enemy cause the grapgics are just the worst, and ill consider the jam, but would the riot be ok for racing?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive got a sick enemy I could do 250 for


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Ive got a sick enemy I could do 250 for



your selling it?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

snowboardin2137 said:


> ok, but i wont get the enemy cause the grapgics are just the worst, and ill consider the jam, but would the riot be ok for racing?


Who cares about the graphics? The top sheet can have a picture of a steeming pile of dog crap for all I care. If you are buying a board for the graphics, you're buying it for all the wrong reasons.

Enemy is super stiff, freestyle TBT (even less of the base touching the snow than the Riot = faster) & sintered base = fast as hell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Who cares about the graphics? The top sheet can have a picture of a steeming pile of dog crap for all I care. If you are buying a board for the graphics, you're buying it for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Enemy is super stiff, freestyle TBT (even less of the base touching the snow than the Riot =
> faster) & sintered base = fast as hell.




i defininately am not buying for just graphics but i cant ride a board all day with a huge smiley face.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

ok, the enemys graphics arent that bad nvm, but i have heard that if you are intermediate, it will be really hard to ride and that is for advanced only, but would it still be good for me?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

At 5'3" and 100 pounds, the Enemy is much too big for you. The best bet is probably the Goliath 149. Should be able to get a couple years out of that board before you outgrow it. And even then, you can always keep it around as your jib stick/rock board.

You gotta figure that you are going to grow - maybe a lot - in the next few years. So while it would save you some $$ to get a monster board now, you are going to hate it and you will probably not be able to control it worth crap. Why not spend an extra $250 to ensure you progress/have fun for the next few years, and then when you outgrow the Goliath 149, buy something else.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

You've mentioned yourself as a begginer in many other threads, and now you're racing??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> You've mentioned yourself as a begginer in many other threads, and now you're racing??


huh? i never said i was a beginner, i said i was a low end intermediate, and i am not ready to race yet, but yeah im gonna be on the race team next year and it isnt like real competative, so i just wanted someting that would be OK for racing, not a high end advanced racing board.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

why bataleons? you should get a vapor or the method. you'll win every race with that board.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> i defininately am not buying for just graphics but i cant ride a board all day with a huge smiley face.


Dude! I love my Evil Twin with a ..Huge Smiley Face!


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

sure you can use the riot for racing, just don't plan on winning any races


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

my skate banana is baller for racin' yo


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

desklamp said:


> my skate banana is baller for racin' yo


ha..ha.......


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

tis thread is full on LOL


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Get an Enemy if you're planning to race.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I got a buddy who does graphic design that can wrap your board with any design you want on it. The material that he uses also doesn't get all sticky when you peel it off and it protects your board in a way from scratches so when you want to sell it the board will still look like new.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

sand the bottom graphic off and get your dad to paint a dragon on it ....


----------

